# Need info on a Ice Breaker wood stove



## aidenous (Dec 4, 2018)

We bought a house with a Ice Breaker wood stove. I have never used a wood stove and can not find any info on this brand. Anyone know the company name, website or have any info. Thanks


----------



## begreen (Dec 4, 2018)

Is this an old stove with a sailing ship on the door?


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 4, 2018)

It’s old and the company has been out of business for many years. You definitely want to have the whole system looked at by a professional. If a new stove is in the budget it would certainly be good to upgrade it.


----------



## begreen (Dec 5, 2018)

IIRC it's a Fisher clone. Coaly would know.


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 5, 2018)

begreen said:


> IIRC it's a Fisher clone. Coaly would know.


Weren’t they all?


----------



## coaly (Dec 5, 2018)

1980's Grandma III copy with a poor door seal and cheap ash fender.
I suppose it would be ok if you put Fisher doors on it. 

Seriously, just install, operate and use the information in the Fisher Forum since the info there pertains to your stove as well.
See if there is a baffle under the outlet to prevent too much heat loss up the chimney too. You should not be able to see through the door opening and directly up the outlet pipe.


----------



## aidenous (Dec 5, 2018)

begreen said:


> Is this an old stove with a sailing ship on the door?


Yes


----------

